# C50 - sloping or tradition - ride character...



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey everyone. I'm wondering if any of you have had time on both the sloping and traditional geometry frames. I wanted to get your takes on the differences in ride, your preference, etc. I have an opportunity to get a sloping C50 at a phenominal price. I had one years ago and have a traditional now, but can't remember how different they were (if at all).

Thanks.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Sorry, I can't answer your question but...*



oneslowmofo said:


> Hey everyone. I'm wondering if any of you have had time on both the sloping and traditional geometry frames. I wanted to get your takes on the differences in ride, your preference, etc. I have an opportunity to get a sloping C50 at a phenominal price. I had one years ago and have a traditional now, but can't remember how different they were (if at all).
> 
> Thanks.


...why would you want another C50, even if it is at a phenominal price??? I mean, I would love to have a C50, sloping or trad, but I can't imagine owning 2 of the same bikes, with the only difference being the slope. IMHO, I don't think there is any noticable difference in the ride characterisitics of a sloping vs. traditional, unless you rode a very large frame. Even then, it would probably be barely noticable. I could understand someone owning a C50 and then wanting another carbon frame from a different maker, such as Time, Merckx, Parlee to get a different taste of fine riding! But 2 of the same?!?! BTW, what size is that frame and how much does the seller want for it? I could sure use a C50!! : P Ride ON!!!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Good point*

The sizing is off on my current C50 and I can get the sloping version for no cost out of pocket with a sale of my current frame to a friend.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*The differences are small,*



oneslowmofo said:


> Hey everyone. I'm wondering if any of you have had time on both the sloping and traditional geometry frames. I wanted to get your takes on the differences in ride, your preference, etc. I have an opportunity to get a sloping C50 at a phenominal price. I had one years ago and have a traditional now, but can't remember how different they were (if at all).
> 
> Thanks.


if the same tubeset is used for both frames,the following differences will occur:

1)slightly higher bottom bracket stiffness for the sloping frame
2)slightly higher torsional stiffness for the horizontal toptube frame
3)slightly lighter frame with the sloping toptube
4)slightly lighter seatpost with the horizontal toptube frame
5)slightly more seatpost compliance with the sloping frame


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got both flavors and the differences are very small. All things considered, I think I prefer the sloping model. Seems a tad stiffer and more nimble.


----------

